# Occupational Therapist New Zealand...Que



## sophii_j (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi 

I am about to start a Post Graduate Diploma in Occupational Therapy it's an accelerated degree for two years and it leads to professional registration in the UK. 

I am thinking of moving to New Zealand or Australia a couple of years after I graduate. 

Does anyone know whether holding a Post Graduate Diploma is eligible for Occupational Therapy registration in New Zealand or Australia? 

I have tried other contacts, but no luck so far! Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

sophii_j said:


> Hi
> 
> I am about to start a Post Graduate Diploma in Occupational Therapy it's an accelerated degree for two years and it leads to professional registration in the UK.
> 
> ...


If it achieves the equivalent of a Level 7 qualification according to nzqa then you should be eligible to apply for professional registration here which will then allow you to get a job and work in that field here in nz.


----------

